# One leg bigger



## proxii09 (Nov 27, 2015)

Soo ...i have my left leg bigger than my right.i trued doing single ex and don't see any rezultatul.my main problem îs rectus femoris. .any advice?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Is it your third leg?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

hello again my middle legs bigger know ;-)


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Wood plough

Is a good machine


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't see the difference I think you need to take a photo in shorts


----------



## proxii09 (Nov 27, 2015)

Really guys...i just wanted a little help..


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

One of my balls is bigger its ok!

Try contracting your smaller leg more and doing extra reps on that leg alone


----------



## proxii09 (Nov 27, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> One of my balls is bigger its ok!
> 
> Try contracting your smaller leg more and doing extra reps on that leg alone


 Thanks


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You've posted this before iirc.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

A blow torch would melt the bigger one barbie ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Can't see with pants on ?


----------



## proxii09 (Nov 27, 2015)

I tried doing single leg workouys but i don't see any difference... It's not only vizual but i afraid that i will destroy my balance


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cypssk said:


> I can't see the difference I think you need to take a photo in a thong and high heels


 i agree


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> You've posted this before iirc.


 And got an equally useless set of responses iirc


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

My left calf is 20mm smaller than the right, due to bike crash, in plaster for months ext, bin that way for years, tried single leg calf raises , lots of cycling, still not equal. Just live with it.


----------



## proxii09 (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll try but it just bothers me soo much.and i' m afraid that if i continue liftin se gjts my left leg will grow biger and this one will stay like this...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

It is in your head.

No one else will notice, hell, you even pointed it out and I still cannot notice.

Don't worry about it...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd wager this is the same lad that has one eye and trolls about if he and his mrs are attractive


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> I'd wager this is the same lad that has one eye and trolls about if he and his mrs are attractive


 haha, could well be. Maybe they are photos of him.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I actually and first glance thought the right leg looked slightly bigger, but then looked harder and can honestly see no difference. It would appear as others have said to be only "obvious" to you as perhaps you have become paranoid about it. Secondly, nobody is perfectly symmetrical. Most peoples dominant sides will be slightly larger, not usually obvious to the naked eye though.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

cant believe no ones suggested a cycle of test!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mergal said:


> cant believe no ones suggested a cycle of* tren! *


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

either would work


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Fcuk me that a long leg OP


----------



## proxii09 (Nov 27, 2015)

I read abiut this tren cycles ...i never took any supliments..but how would this help me?


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

proxii09 said:


> I read abiut this tren cycles ...i never took any supliments..but how would this help me?


 it will make your legs swole


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quite normal for one leg to be bigger than the other, wouldn't let it affect your training tbh as no-one will ever notice it. I have around .5 inch diff in thigh circumference I think.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Hop on the skinny leg for a week instead of walking


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

do you drive asutomatic by anychane?


----------



## proxii09 (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't drive..


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

bmx or tren ^ as above is correct


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't see any difference. Your eyes ok? I'd say you should have gone to specsavers, but it looks like youre already in an opticians


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

HakMat75 said:


> I can't see any difference. Your eyes ok? I'd say you should have gone to specsavers, but it looks like youre already in an opticians


 haha, had to go back and have a look at the picture! specsavers anyone?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow look how much bigger that leg is......do you walk round in circles?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Trying to watch Eastenders but can't stop think about your Rhino leg


----------



## proxii09 (Nov 27, 2015)

Really nice guys . .:>)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

proxii09 said:


> Really nice guys . .:>)


Lol I'm joking,can't even see a difference in leg size at all


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe take off your pants its always easier to tell then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mogadishu said:


> Maybe take off your pants its always easier to tell then


Okay I've taken them off......still can't see ops bigger leg


----------



## proxii09 (Nov 27, 2015)

I was sarcastix and you are jerks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

proxii09 said:


> I was sarcastix and you are jerks


That's not very nice


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

proxii09 said:


> I was sarcastix and you are jerks


 It's full of Sarcastix cnuts on here take no notice..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> It's full of Sarcastix cnuts on here take no notice..


I wasn't even being sarcastix


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

You could try pre-exhausting your smaller leg. Pump the s**t out of it before starting your leg workout.

If you know what I mean...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I wasn't even being sarcastix


 See you are being Sarcastix now, it's ludacrisp


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> See you are being Sarcastix now, it's ludacrisp


No...what's ludacrisp is the fact you thought I was being sarcastix,when I was actually being seryus


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> No...what's ludacrisp is the fact you thought I was being sarcastix,when I was actually being seryus


 It's just getting ridicaluss now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> It's just getting ridicaluss now


Phuck this


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Phuck this


 :lol:


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't even notice  if it really bothers you do single leg movements with more weight on your small leg but I wouldn't bother


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Dis is stoopid jus stoopid


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RUDESTEW said:


> Dis is stoopid jus stoopid


Easy for you to say.....with ya two normal legs


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

I was known as England's glory .........matchsticks man


----------

